# 1/43 Slot Car ???



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi, ive got a Artin 1/43 Slot Cars questions for ya!
First, iam wanting to start a club in So.IL. Basically school friends racing against each other in a bracket style eliminations. The track is a 2-Lane Oval so far, and iam gonna buy some more track to make the track bigger. And iam also looking for cars to make up the classes. I wanna do a Box-Stock class for Rookies, then a Altered, and then a Pro class. All the cars will be mine, and i tweak/prepare the cars. You just come and race! So the question is, can differnt brands (Carrera) 1/43 cars work on my Artin Track?

Also, are there any aftermarket parts for 1/43 cars? H.O. Slot Cars have LOTS of aftermarket parts (Silicone tires, gears, etc.), so is there aftermarket parts for 1/43 cars? 

And, are there any aftermarket motors for 1/43 cars? They are basically 130 sized, so will motors from like Parma work? If so, which ones will fit in? The aftermarket motors will only be allowed in the Pro class also.

Also, if theres any good online stores that have aftermarket parts/motors for sale thats for 1/43 Slot Cars, post the link so i can check em out!
Thanks
Blake

P.S. Gary Boyd, if your reading this thread, i had a GREAT time Sat.! I learned ALOT and if you need any promotional help for your Rookie League, LMK cuz ill post flyers and talk to alot of people. And count me in to be in your league! ill bring a friend with me every time to try out Slot Car Racing!

And guys, my club is based off Gary Boyd's Rookie League. If you wanna learn EVERYTHING about H.O. Slot Car racing, talk to him! I learnt alot and seen ALOT of cars! AWESOME guy, and ill be coming over to his track on a regular basis! His track is Marion County Raceway in Centrialia/Central City, IL.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

These are the people you need to speak to:

http://www.ranch-design.com/

Chassis, bodies, tyres, wheels, gears - quite a bit of what they do is not on the site yet so email them.

Anything they don't make, they will hook you up to however does. Please, please be sure to tell them Deane from England gave you their details as this will be of benefit to me, and down the line all HO racers.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

This site has a ton of information relating to the 1/43rd scale.

http://homepage.mac.com/pmarchand/newindex.htm


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the link!
Will truing the tires make the rear tires stick like the silicone tires for H.O. Cars?

Also, how do i prevent my car from deslotting? Iam always deslotting! Even at low speeds. Does this have to do with high CG?

And, are there any aftermarkert motors for these cars? My truck is wide open and i wanna make it so iam not. Can 1/32, 1/24 motors work? Like the ones from Slot.it? Or even rewound arms? What ths saftet turn i can go down too?

Also, can H.O., 1/32, and 1/24 cars be ran on my 1/43 track? I want to have a array of differnt scales of cars, but only 1 track. (Space is tight)

Thanks


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

The two links above will source you the answers you need.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Just what we need,another scale.First I would make a mold for a 1/43 lexan 
body,then I would scratchbuild a chassis using the Unlimited HO car as the 
design and source of components.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Potentially 1/43rd is the scale that could kill off HO and 1/32nd as it shows up the problems with both.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Aurora tried 1/43 (O gauge) years ago.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Oh well no point anyone trying again then!!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

hrnts69 said:


> Thanks for the link!
> Will truing the tires make the rear tires stick like the silicone tires for H.O. Cars?
> 
> Also, how do i prevent my car from deslotting? Iam always deslotting! Even at low speeds. Does this have to do with high CG?
> ...


As far as the deslotting goes, it is very important to true the front wheels and tires, especially on Artin cars, the fronts are often way out.


----------



## scuderiaturini (6 mo ago)

Ranch Design are back in business, more info via this 1/43 Forum - Manufactures | 1/43 Slot Car Road, Rally and Drag Racing Forum


----------



## billmanzke (7 mo ago)

tjettim said:


> Aurora tried 1/43 (O gauge) years ago.


I had the 1/43 Aurora '57 Chevy with a gray body. The chassis used the same motor as the HO Thunderjet 500 cars, but with a stretched chassis molding and larger wheels and tires. It was a nice looking model.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I bought a single 1/43rd scale Aurora car back in the day figuring that the motor would be more powerful than the ones in a T-Jet. To my disappointment the armature and magnets were the same. A few years back a fellow racer had a collection of the Aurora 1/43rd cars that he used for IROC style races on his MaxTrax. MaxTrax have a wider lane spacing than conventional HO track and the shoulders are very wide.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

the SCX cars are really cool, in 1/43 scale, but difficult to find. If you're lucky enough to find nascar cars (I was) you can make a nascar class serie easily.

there is plenty of room for weight, if you want to to race them magnetless, too. 

I strongly suggest you to build a 4lanes track, it's plenty of fun. I don't know if artin make the necessary curves for it.


----------

